# Game Streaming



## MamaBear5 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi all... wondering if the parents here can help out. My kiddo has her list of schools and wants to watch them play this year but not everyone is going to see a pitch in so cal and those that do often conflict with training. Does anyone know where the following schools live stream their games:

UC Davis
UC Santa Cruz
Oregon State
University of Oregon
Purdue (this is her number one right now)
Notre Dame

Thanks in advance!


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Hi all... wondering if the parents here can help out. My kiddo has her list of schools and wants to watch them play this year but not everyone is going to see a pitch in so cal and those that do often conflict with training. Does anyone know where the following schools live stream their games:
> 
> UC Davis
> UC Santa Cruz
> ...


UC Davis has streamed mens' home games for years, accessible through links on their schedule page.  Usually, the game broadcasts are minimal, just a single live camera shot with stadium sound and no announcer.  When they play away, it depends on what the other team offers.  The best are at UCSB, where they have multiple cameras, replays, and at least two announcers, one who has been doing Gaucho games for years.


----------



## Yousername (Aug 10, 2021)

OSU and UO are PAC 12 schools, so you can go to their site and subscribe to live stream. 






						Pac-12
					

Pac-12 Networks and the Pac-12 Conference, a leader in collegiate athletics that is made up of 12 of the most prestigious universities in the world.




					pac-12.com
				






MamaBear5 said:


> Hi all... wondering if the parents here can help out. My kiddo has her list of schools and wants to watch them play this year but not everyone is going to see a pitch in so cal and those that do often conflict with training. Does anyone know where the following schools live stream their games:
> 
> UC Davis
> UC Santa Cruz
> ...


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2021)

espola said:


> UC Davis has streamed mens' home games for years, accessible through links on their schedule page.  Usually, the game broadcasts are minimal, just a single live camera shot with stadium sound and no announcer.  When they play away, it depends on what the other team offers.  The best are at UCSB, where they have multiple cameras, replays, and at least two announcers, one who has been doing Gaucho games for years.


One just started.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Aug 17, 2021)

espola said:


> One just started.


Thanks!! I guess I should have specified women's soccer.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> Thanks!! I guess I should have specified women's soccer.


I assume women's soccer does the same thing.  Watching a bit of this game gives you a flavor of the streaming.

Their schedule --






						2021 Women's Soccer Schedule - UC Davis Athletics
					

The official 2021 Women's Soccer schedule for the University of California, Davis Aggies




					ucdavisaggies.com


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

espola said:


> I assume women's soccer does the same thing.  Watching a bit of this game gives you a flavor of the streaming.
> 
> Their schedule --
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.  The pre-season exhibition games were free streaming, but now that they are playing for real we need to pay for a subscription.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Sep 2, 2021)

And there are multiple subscriptions depending on the league. We went ahead and bought streaming for the BIG ten for the season.


----------



## From the Spot (Sep 15, 2021)

MamaBear5 said:


> We went ahead and bought streaming for the BIG ten for the season.


I bought the same thing but it's pretty hard to watch because it keeps buffering every couple of minutes. Are you having the same issue? We don't have that problem on any of the other streaming platforms.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Sep 15, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> I bought the same thing but it's pretty hard to watch because it keeps buffering every couple of minutes. Are you having the same issue? We don't have that problem on any of the other streaming platforms.


The Purdue games aren't buffering for the most part. We are watching on the fire stick on the big screen. Haven't watched any of the other games. Need to buy whatever Davis, SLO and UCSB play on.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 15, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> I bought the same thing but it's pretty hard to watch because it keeps buffering every couple of minutes. Are you having the same issue? We don't have that problem on any of the other streaming platforms.


Some networks or site have really good equipment and bandwidth and others not so much.   Seems to depend on the individual university some what, the ones that store the game archives for playback latter are nice. 

If you're paying à la carte or with a conference pass you would at least hope for good streams, video, audio hit and miss sometimes as is the commentary.


----------



## SWHPH (Sep 15, 2021)

Our best luck has been Sling - a bit pricey, but we seem to get lots of games. We also have a Big10 subscription that we were gifted for a year as well.  I find the ESPN app is the best to see if the subscription is needed or not.  Most of the time we lucked out and don't have to pay.  Some games that we can't watch live, we can watch the replay the day or two after.


----------

